# Supply yard manager



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

Looking to hire an additional manager for our supply yard in Brighton.

Full time position. Must be knowledgeable in bulk and bagged products (including de-icers) and dealing with homeowners and contractors. Knowledge in all aspects of running a supply yard is preferred, but not necessary if you have the right mind and skill set.

Must be capable of using loaders and forklifts to load trucks. Must be able to provide great customer service and must have a clean license to make deliveries on the occasions you are working alone.

It's a great opportunity for qualified individuals.

Please pm me your contact information so we can talk.


----------

